# У кого есть все distfiles за 2005 (желательно) год?

## Real SerP

Такое дело: нет возможности обновлятся с инета, если не трудно закиньте на ДВД болванку (одну или две) и перешлите по почте  :Embarassed:  , ессно болванку, пересылку и пиво выпитое во время ожидание записи за мой счет :Very Happy: 

Думаю рулей 500 на это хватит??? Если нет, предлагайте свои варианты  :Laughing: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Псих  :Laughing: 

А в линухшопе например заказать не пробовал? Там и в 300 рэ уложиться можно (ежели я ничего не попутал).

----------

## Real SerP

хм...  это который на 4х дисках??? чтото я сомневаюсь что там все distfiles .... к тому же не написано что конкретно там на дисках есть.... прекомпилед пакеты или исходники??? Если ты в курсе расскажи плиз  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xexex

Все distfiles за 10.03.2005 весят около 37Гб, сам недавно переливал. Возможный вариант для тебя если ты москвич или недалеко расположен - едь в студгородок МФТИ (Долгопрудный) со своим хардом. Там есть 3 локальных зеркала и очень развитая сеть.  Народ добрый, тебе поможет.

----------

## Real SerP

К сожалению я из Магадана, и такой вариант не подойдет  :Sad: 

----------

## WI

 *Real SerP wrote:*   

> К сожалению я из Магадана, и такой вариант не подойдет 

 

Проблемы с инетом  - это понятно.  Только непонятно зачем "ВСЕ"?Неужели "ВСЕ" поставить собрался?  В магазине продают  только некий более менне свежий  набор наиболее популярных пакетов. Подразумевается (но не факт) что любой из них может быть установлен без инета. Таким образом можно обзавестись монстрами типа кде,гнома, и опенофиса и т.п., которые качать накладно. А со вякой мелочью (10-15м) диалап спокойно справляется.

Да, еще. Гента очень прожорливый дистр в идеале рассчитанный на широкий дешевый канал. 

Синхронизация дерева на узком канале накладная операция, а после Гента пытается вытянуть себя за уши с инета по команде емерге ворлд.  Так что при узком канале давать такие команды не стоит. Приходится вручную следить за тем что и когда обновляешь.   Да и с пересборкой (если залил новое дерево)  приходится искать обходные пути типа qpkg -I-i| sed ..|emerge.Last edited by WI on Wed Mar 16, 2005 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GOROD

 *WI wrote:*   

>  *Real SerP wrote:*   К сожалению я из Магадана, и такой вариант не подойдет  
> 
> Проблемы с инетом  - это понятно. Качать тот же кде со всеми либами упаришся. Только непонятно зачем "ВСЕ"?
> 
> Неужели "ВСЕ" поставить собрался?  В магазине продают  только некий более менне свежий  набор наиболее популярных пакетов. Подразумевается (но не факт) что любой из них может быть установлен без инета. Таким образом можно обзавестись монстрами типа кде, опенофиса и т.п., которые качать накладно. А со вякой мелочью (10-15м) диалап спокойно справляется.

 

ну я могу залить на болванки все зеркало около 90 гигов (~25 дисков) правда я из Алматы и не знаю дойдут ли до тебя болванки в целом виде.

----------

## WI

 *GOROD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ну я могу залить на болванки все зеркало около 90 гигов (~25 дисков) правда я из Алматы и не знаю дойдут ли до тебя болванки в целом виде.

 

Вряд ли это  спасет просящего , поскольку не может являться постоянным каналом для обновлений. К тому же когда твои диски дойдут до Магадана они могут состариться аж на целый месяц  :Wink: . Тут проблема не в инете, а в желании иметь "ВСЕ" самое новое при отсутствии шустрого и дешевого инета.

----------

## Real SerP

 *GOROD wrote:*   

>  *WI wrote:*    *Real SerP wrote:*   К сожалению я из Магадана, и такой вариант не подойдет  
> 
> Проблемы с инетом  - это понятно. Качать тот же кде со всеми либами упаришся. Только непонятно зачем "ВСЕ"?
> 
> Неужели "ВСЕ" поставить собрался?  В магазине продают  только некий более менне свежий  набор наиболее популярных пакетов. Подразумевается (но не факт) что любой из них может быть установлен без инета. Таким образом можно обзавестись монстрами типа кде, опенофиса и т.п., которые качать накладно. А со вякой мелочью (10-15м) диалап спокойно справляется. 
> ...

 

Уррря! Должно дойти, если упаковать хорошо... а возможно ли из Алматы наложенным платежом прислать??? пиши на  serp2002@inbox.ru , договоримся

----------

## GOROD

 *WI wrote:*   

>  *GOROD wrote:*   
> 
> ну я могу залить на болванки все зеркало около 90 гигов (~25 дисков) правда я из Алматы и не знаю дойдут ли до тебя болванки в целом виде. 
> 
> Вряд ли это  спасет просящего , поскольку не может являться постоянным каналом для обновлений. К тому же когда твои диски дойдут до Магадана они могут состариться аж на целый месяц . Тут проблема не в инете, а в желании иметь "ВСЕ" самое новое при отсутствии шустрого и дешевого инета.

 

ну через месяц я ище 2 двдрки зашлю

а если мыслить глобальнее то иметь зеркало в городе Магадане и качать с него все же лучше чем из Москвы.

растояния поменьше. обмен будет происходить гораздо легче. и значит Гентушников станет больше.

вот наше зеркало http://fido.online.kz/gentoo. в пределах КЗ трафик бесплатен. и люди качают с нас хоть медленно но бесплатно.

----------

## Real SerP

 *GOROD wrote:*   

>  *WI wrote:*    *GOROD wrote:*   
> 
> ну я могу залить на болванки все зеркало около 90 гигов (~25 дисков) правда я из Алматы и не знаю дойдут ли до тебя болванки в целом виде. 
> 
> Вряд ли это  спасет просящего , поскольку не может являться постоянным каналом для обновлений. К тому же когда твои диски дойдут до Магадана они могут состариться аж на целый месяц . Тут проблема не в инете, а в желании иметь "ВСЕ" самое новое при отсутствии шустрого и дешевого инета. 
> ...

 

По сути таки будет если я себе все скачаю, у нас тут локальная сеть по всему городу почти, несколько знакомых в ней линух юзают...

----------

## Real SerP

мдя... :Shocked: 

товарисч цену загнул... почти хватает на билет до москвы  :Laughing: 

----------

## viy

Нехорошо!

Если начали что-то обсуждать в привате, то нефиг это выносить на публику.

В любом --- случае он волен запросить любую цену, а ты волен либо ее принять, либо отвергнуть.

----------

## Real SerP

Дело в том что запостив этот топик я предполагал расходы 500 ... ну максимум 1000 р. (в первом посте можете почитать),  не больше  :Shocked: 

----------

## GOROD

 *Real SerP wrote:*   

> Дело в том что запостив этот топик я предполагал расходы 500 ... ну максимум 1000 р. (в первом посте можете почитать),  не больше 

 

ну dhl из Алматы до Магадана только в 1000 рублей и обойдется.

----------

## Real SerP

хех... придется экспедицию в мфти снаряжать ... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

